# In Win H-Frame



## Darksaber (Sep 10, 2012)

In Win is known for their uniquely designed cases. The H-Frame takes this aspect to the next level, combining unrivaled looks with a high quality construction - all at a premium price. With the "out of this world" looks, we will see if the chassis manages to sway us or end up dropping to the surface like a meteor.

*Show full review*


----------



## Rowsol (Sep 20, 2012)

This case is neat and all but $400 is outrageous.  I was expecting something around $250 as I was reading the review.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 20, 2012)

I clicked after seeing the little pic first, expect to get a good laugh. I actually kinda like it though. $400 is ridiculous though.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 20, 2012)

reminds me of one of those ugly/crappy droids in star wars.


----------



## Binge (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't get past the price tag.  This is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 20, 2012)

Binge said:


> I can't get past the price tag.  This is a deal breaker for me.



Likewise, but that doesn't make me want one any less.  If anything, it kinda increases the appeal, since it'll be far less commonly used. You could, of course, build a rig using one of like a billion Antec 900s.





DO WANT!!!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 20, 2012)

What the heck is that thing! 

Actually the blue aluminum does look cool, but the back front and top have too much of chicken wire look to them.

There are some inovative aspects here.  The PSU bay done lower segregates it more and helps hide the cables, I like the drives bays, and the sloped optical bay.  So maybe these ideas will end up in other cases.

But in the end this is just a novelty, and $400 for novelty IS too much.


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 20, 2012)

I like it... The price is the only problem ... Do they offer it in a different color scheme?

Edit: I guess not... just looked at their website... Something all black would've been good....


----------



## Animalpak (Sep 20, 2012)

Mass effect inspired... The idea is amazing !!


----------



## Major_A (Sep 20, 2012)

Better keep a compressor (compressed air can isn't going to do it) close by.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 20, 2012)

That looks incredible when it's finished up. The materials used looks high quality too.


----------



## Sherlock (Sep 20, 2012)

Could I get a detailed list on why Aluminum is preferred over Steel? (excluding weight)


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 20, 2012)

off the top of my head:
Looks
Weight
Tooling lasts longer
Ability to anodize rather than paint
Can go much thicker with components before weight comes back to being an issue, increasing the chassis strength.
Heat dissipating properties
Did I mention is looks much better than steel? J/K but looks sell long before any real use for it is required.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3 (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the case. Inwin has come up with some great cases lately. $400 is steep, but I would by one right now.


----------



## Random Murderer (Sep 20, 2012)

Darksaber said:


> and the ODD opens up at an angle like a boss.


----------



## Delta6326 (Sep 20, 2012)

*One word*

Dust


----------



## erixx (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats to In Win, absolutly beautiful.. I  want!!!!!

(I would buy one and keep it untill I am bored of my Cosmos II in maybe 5 years)


----------



## erocker (Sep 20, 2012)

For a case of this price, they need to offer more colors than blue/yellow.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Sep 21, 2012)

I agree super cool case... modders will use a lot of ideas from this case I am sure.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Dust



No matter what I do I always have a lot of dust. Except for the single back exaust and pci slots, there are no openings without a filter. I vacuum regularly and have an air filter running. I am not sure an open case would make too big of a difference.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 21, 2012)

from material, the aluminum looks pretty nice and the design is ok for me
if you add some light in that, there would be a nice effect when the light pass through the case
but its too open that would collect dust faster


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

This is kinda neat but man there special cases are really high priced. I seen theres gonna be a window version also. The cd drive reminds me of the old bulldozer r4 case. They should of made a diff bracket and stacked a few ssd there's in that spot. make good use of the area. never hurts to be able to have more slots for when you run outta space.


----------



## Rhyseh (Sep 21, 2012)

I really like this case. The price tag is pretty high but it would make a nice addition to my desk .

I may consider buying one with my tax return.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 21, 2012)

I think the aluminium "laminate" design is brilliant.  They have a winner, but it needs some honing.


Don't make it look like a kids toy (Gross shape)
*Removable* internal and external covers for more for dust control and airflow and fan options.
More flexibility for watercooling, like accomodating a 360 rad
Hotswap SATA bays (all of them)
If it had the above, I'd buy one immediately, even given the price!


----------



## dlpatague (Sep 21, 2012)

Just saw this one at work the other day and found it a little strange. If "different" is what they were going for then they hit the nail on head! It is very sturdy though. I don't know how many people are going to get these cases for their builds so should be interesting once we start selling them in our configurations soon.


----------



## anonymous6366 (Sep 21, 2012)

that case is tight as f


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 21, 2012)

Reminds me of that $600 case DarwinMachine


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Reminds me of that $600 case DarwinMachine
> http://www.darwinmachine.com/_images/98902lf.jpg



I like that better.

I am a wannabe modder. I have ideas but not the skills or time to use them. This just gives me ideas. I really like the open air design though.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 21, 2012)

james888 said:


> I like that better.
> 
> I am a wannabe modder. I have ideas but not the skills or time to use them. This just gives me ideas. I really like the open air design though.




Yeah, me too. they also have one that mounts a 240 rad at the back. 





Basically, they look like work benches stood horizontally. Same as InWin's H-Frame


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 21, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yeah, me too. they also have one that mounts a 240 rad at the back.
> http://www.darwinmachine.com/_images/SHK979/95x95/shk979_lf95.jpg
> 
> Basically, they look like work benches stood horizontally. Same as InWin's H-Frame




That looks cool, but need a bigger picture.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 21, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> That looks cool, but need a bigger picture.



You can just follow the link


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 21, 2012)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> You can just follow the link



This "link" is to the same 78x95 image.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 21, 2012)

PopcornMachine said:


> This "link" is to the same 78x95 image.



http://www.darwinmachine.com/_images/98902lf.jpg
I took this link from the bigger picture.

Then also saw it was from http://www.darwinmachine.com/


----------



## legends84 (Sep 21, 2012)

looks like Kamen Rider DiEnd.. lol.. 

http://meccadev.files.wordpress.com/2010/08/diend2.jpg


----------



## badtaylorx (Sep 21, 2012)

good god man.......if that thing had a hole i would !@#$ it


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice, although I've seen this done as a project long ago:  http://www.mashie.org/casemods/301.html

Here are some pics of it from that log.


----------



## evulmunk33 (Sep 25, 2012)

looks cool, but yeah... dust... :/


----------



## Hood (Sep 25, 2012)

*Interior Design Accessory*

Nice case if you're into decorating and such, not very practical or easy to clean.  I guess all that aluminum acts like one big heat sink, so with that and all the airflow, temps should be very low.  If you don't have a maid to keep it dusted off, you could always keep it in a glass display case.


----------



## erixx (Sep 27, 2012)

Just saw it at Caseking Germany for 350 €, VAT tax included.... I can't keep my eyes off it...


----------



## Glassjaw003 (Nov 2, 2012)

*I own one.*

I own one of these, but I cannot comment on the price as I won it at Quakecon 2012.

What I will say is that when I saw it in person, I absolutely fell in love with it. As of right now I am getting prepared to widen the structure and put in place acrylic side panels. I will say this, it very quiet because this case requires no fans. You'd think that it would be hot, but in fact, I've owned other cases in the past and this is the coolest of them all because of the open air design and the metal of the case. More colors would be nice, but I do know they tested the market, and it was just more feasible for them to make the case this color, I'm sure any company would do more if they thought it would be better for them.


----------



## erixx (Jan 8, 2013)

*Holy gods!*






Apparently seen on CES 2013, by In win. Will these guys never stop!!! It nearly is a Ducati Corse case.... 






Another:


----------



## Glassjaw003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks a bit freaky, after I heard the annoucement of the D-Frame I thought I'd really want it, not sure now, I will need to get some hands on at Quakecon this year before I make my decision.

So far they have an X-Frame, H-Frame, and now a D-Frame.


----------



## erixx (Jan 8, 2013)

IN WIN D Frame 1080p - YouTube

Ducati part was right, see the end... but also could have been Orange KTM....


----------



## Glassjaw003 (Jan 8, 2013)

The more I look at it, the more I like it. I wish they'd make PSUs with colors that match their cases.


----------

